# WMP 11 Won't Find Album Info



## VM1138 (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently bought my girlfriend a Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook. As far as I can tell, everything on it works fine. It connects to the internet with wireless with absolutely no problem. I recently installed Windows Media Player 11 (not the beta) for XP, and it works fine, except for one glaring problem: When she goes to rip a CD, it won't find any album information. It just remains "Uknown Album/Artist". I've gone into options and under the Player Tab, I've told WMP to access the internet, but it doesn't help.

I've done the exact same thing with the exact same CDs on my laptop (XP on an Inspiron 8600) and it finds the album information fine. This is probably a really simple, obvious problem (I hope), but I can't find answers anywhere. Why won't it let her find album info? It brings up a box that's sort of like Internet Explorer, but without any toolbar stuff (we both use Firefox primarily) but it brings up the famous "page not found." 

Sorry if I didn't explain this correctly, but it's really bugging me.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

VM1138 said:


> I recently bought my girlfriend a Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook. As far as I can tell, everything on it works fine. It connects to the internet with wireless with absolutely no problem. I recently installed Windows Media Player 11 (not the beta) for XP, and it works fine, except for one glaring problem: When she goes to rip a CD, it won't find any album information. It just remains "Uknown Album/Artist". I've gone into options and under the Player Tab, I've told WMP to access the internet, but it doesn't help.
> 
> I've done the exact same thing with the exact same CDs on my laptop (XP on an Inspiron 8600) and it finds the album information fine. This is probably a really simple, obvious problem (I hope), but I can't find answers anywhere. Why won't it let her find album info? It brings up a box that's sort of like Internet Explorer, but without any toolbar stuff (we both use Firefox primarily) but it brings up the famous "page not found."
> 
> Sorry if I didn't explain this correctly, but it's really bugging me.


Sounds like the firewall is not letting it access the web. May have to give it permission to.


----------



## VM1138 (Dec 29, 2006)

The Windows firewall is turned off....do I still need to make an exception for Windows Media anyways?


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Under the "Library" tab there is, "Retrieve additional info from the Internet". Under the "Privacy" tag there is, "Update music files by retrieving media info from the internet". I believe these all need to be checkmarked. You really need to have a Firewall running! If you don't have at the very least Windows firewall running, You are leaving yourself very vulnerable. You should try AudioGrabber to rip your CD's. It will find the file info for you & it's a better ripping program anyway's. 
http://www.audiograbber.com-us.net/


----------



## VM1138 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, the firewall being turned off is temporary. I was having these problems and didn't want any obscure setting to screw things up. Lots of good that did me. But I'll check out those tonight when she brings her laptop over. Thanks for the comments, I'll give it a shot, but I think that all those things are already checked. But the Audiograbber idea, that may just work, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------

